# Autoroute 2007 Europe



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

I am looking to purchase Microsoft Autoroute 2007 Europe to load onto my PC and laptop, to help plan a route for our first trip abroad to France and Spain, using the laptop when travelling.
Amazon are selling it for £40 in the UK, but also from the USA for $40 (half the price) what am I missing here,are they the same product.
Your help would be much appreciated.

Charlie


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have you checked on ebay.

cabby


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Chascass said:


> Amazon are selling it for £40 in the UK, but also from the USA for $40 (half the price) what am I missing here,are they the same product.


Hi Charlie

Not much help I know but one thing you have missed is that Amazon.com will not ship it to the UK.
See on the product page :- "Shipping: Currently, item can be shipped only within the U.S. " :evil: which is annoying but I have noticed that anything priced in dollars is often just transposed to pounds when sold here.

Autoroute is a great tool for planning and if you get a GPS unit to go with it it is good for navigating too ...is it worth the money ...on balance I would say yes .... if you can get a second hand version even better....or an older version ...not much difference between 2006 version and 2007 other than 2006 has a problem with some UK postcodes.

Another point worth noting ..it looks as though there will be no 2008 version.

mike


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Thank's Cabby, will do


Thank's Mike, I new I was missing something.

Charlie


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

You have a PM Charlie


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> You have a PM Charlie


Ypu beat me to it Dave. Same intention praps?? :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Telbell said:


> > You have a PM Charlie
> 
> 
> Ypu beat me to it Dave. Same intention praps?? :wink:


Indubitably my dear Watson 8) 8)


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Thank's Dave, but Vicdicdoc beat you to it. :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Chascass said:


> Thank's Dave, but Vicdicdoc beat you to it. :wink:


No probs Charlie


----------



## 102685 (Jan 28, 2007)

Can't comment on 2007 but as Mike says, 2006 version is reported to have 300+ mistakes on UK postcodes. We use Autoroute at work & reverted straight back to 2004 after upgrading to 2006.

Bryan


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

HI Have seen 2007 autoroute on ebay for about £30 is the general consensus this is a good buy ?

Thanks Alex.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

linal said:


> HI Have seen 2007 autoroute on ebay for about £30 is the general consensus this is a good buy ?
> 
> Thanks Alex.


Hi Alex

That's not a bad price, though I have seen it cheaper.

To be honest I wouldn't bother with 2007 if you can get 2006 significantly cheaper. For most purposes you wouldn't even notice the difference - or to be more accurate, I didn't!!

eBay Item number: 110285882375 might suit your needs for only a tenner!

Cheers


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Chascass said:
> 
> 
> > Thank's Dave, but Vicdicdoc beat you to it. :wink:
> ...


Send it to me Zeb


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry Sysinfo - I'm not selling it.

I just had a quick look for Charlie and spotted it there.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Sorry Sysinfo - I'm not selling it.
> 
> I just had a quick look for Charlie and spotted it there.


No probs, the bad thing about all of the Autoroutes are, wait for it, NO CAMPSITES.


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi. Thanks Zebedee will have a look.
The only reason I want it is my Sat-nav will not allow me to put in co-ordinates and with autoroute I think I can, which may help for the last leg.
Thanks Alex.


----------

